# Honey for Health Video.



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

http://www.nbcaugusta.com/news/local/8531462.html?video=YHI

Good video from NBC in Augusta.
Tom


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice seeing some positive spin, but making health claims for honey may get you in trouble with various regulating agencies including the Food and Drug Administration. That is why all the nutritional supplements have disclaimers on them.


----------

